# "Perles". Errors ortogràfics en cartells i rètols



## brau

Segons diu la Dixie en un altre fil, hi ha un centre comercial a Castelló on hom pot trobar errors ortogràfics esgarrifosos (és nou Dixie, per això no hi he estat). Això m'ha fet recordar els milions de cartells i rètols amb errors ortogràfics estrepitosos que hi ha per tot arreu. Ara mateix recorde un cartell electoral per a l'alcaldia de Xeraco (un poble de la Safor valenciana), que deia "De tú depen". Almenys el "de" el van posar be... Hi ha un supermercat a la ciutat de València on es pot comprar un boníssim "bacallat", i un altre on es pot "fer cola". I mil més, però bé...

Segur que tots vosaltres en sabeu prou d'aquestes.


----------



## Dixie!

Ostres, va haver una època on vaig començar a fer una llista amb totes les errades que veia, ja la buscaré perquè n'hi ha de grosses!

Al Carrefour de Vinaròs es poden veure coses com _segurs _(=assegurances).

L'any passat a l'aeroport de Barajas, a Madrid, un anunci d'una companyia aèria que pretenia estar en diverses llengües, i la llengua catalana com sempre tenia dues versions: En una hi deia "Ens enlairem tots". Aquesta és fàcil d'entendre, no? Doncs l'altra deia "S'envolem tots". 

Ja n'aniré posant més.


----------



## ernest_

A mi el que em posa negre és la gent diu "mèdics" en lloc de "metges", i llavors també n'hi ha que diuen "asseguranca metge" en comptes de "assegurança mèdica". Els crucificaria vius. I "les dubtes" en lloc de "els dubtes" també em fa rabiar d'allò més.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs avui he baixat a la meva vila natal i en els cartells d'una exposició patrocinada per una conegudíssima entitat bancària (cartells suposadament escrits en català) hi deia: *Plaza *del Port.

La pitjor cosa que he vist en ma vida van ser uns anuncis de l'ONCE en els trens, ja fa uns deu anys, on es llegia "ESFUERÇ" en comptes d'ESFORÇ. I els van tenir molts i molts dies penjats. Jo aleshores em llevava aviadíssim i la primera vegada que ho vaig veure em pensava que encara em trobava instal·lada en el reialme dels somnis (o dels malsons).

Dir-vos, que jo, a banda de traduccions, de vegades també faig revisions i correccions i que m'arriben textos d'institucions d'allò més prestigioses i conegudes que... ja us ho podeu imaginar! Per posar-se a plorar!


----------



## Samaruc

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ...La pitjor cosa que he vist en ma vida van ser uns anuncis de l'ONCE en els trens, ja fa uns deu anys, on es llegia "ESFUERÇ" en comptes d'ESFORÇ...



És fort això... Si no supera l'històric "bocadill de txamó i ques" poc li falta...

Per la meua banda, ací teniu una perla de l'Ajuntament del Cap i Casal del Regne de València:

Realment no és una perla escrita sinó parlada i protagonitzada per la nostra insuperable Alcaldessa Doña Rita, exemple de valenciania i musa cultural del Vell Regne. L'explicació de la falla la teniu ací, el document sonor, ací. No hi ha faltes d'ortografia (i, si n'hi ha, evidentment no les veiem), però, com a aberració lingüística i mostra d'incultura o ganes de fer la mà, crec que paga la pena. Com ja imaginareu, els versos originals estaven escrits en àrab i els que va llegir Doña Rita eren una traducció contemporània (del saforí Josep Piera, per cert). Això sí, si escolteu l'enllaç d'àudio us recomane que ho feu amb el volum baix i sense presència d'infants, de dia o amb el llum encès perquè, advertesc, Doña Rita fot una mica de por...
De les perles lingüístiques de Canal Nueve potser en parlaré un altre dia... O potser no, que em pose de mala llet.

Salut!


----------



## brau

Samaruc said:


> És fort això... Si no supera l'històric "bocadill de txamó i ques" poc li falta...
> 
> Per la meua banda, ací teniu una perla de l'Ajuntament del Cap i Casal del Regne de València:
> 
> Realment no és una perla escrita sinó parlada i protagonitzada per la nostra insuperable Alcaldessa Doña Rita, exemple de valenciania i musa cultural del Vell Regne. L'explicació de la falla la teniu ací, el document sonor, ací. No hi ha faltes d'ortografia (i, si n'hi ha, evidentment no les veiem), però, com a aberració lingüística i mostra d'incultura o ganes de fer la mà, crec que paga la pena. Com ja imaginareu, els versos originals estaven escrits en àrab i els que va llegir Doña Rita eren una traducció contemporània (del saforí Josep Piera, per cert). Això sí, si escolteu l'enllaç d'àudio us recomane que ho feu amb el volum baix i sense presència d'infants, de dia o amb el llum encès perquè, advertesc, Doña Rita fot una mica de por...
> De les perles lingüístiques de Canal Nueve potser en parlaré un altre dia... O potser no, que em pose de mala llet.
> 
> Salut!


 
 

Ja pensava jo que l'alcalde (ui perdó, alcaldessa), no em podia sorprendre... en fi, sobren les paraules.

Sobre les perles del Canal Nou, n'hi ha per a escriure un llibre, però a mi dos que no se m'oblidaran mai són les que va dir un presentador dels informatius moderant un debat: "desde lloc" (desde luego), i "sense embarg" (sin embargo).


----------



## Göthe

Totalment d'acord amb el que dieu. Com a valencià jo ja coneixia el furor blaver per *descobrir una prova* que mostre com el valencià actual estàndard (parle de la variant apitxada, perque ells no reconeixen les altres), ja hi era a València abans de la conquista de Jaume I i que per tant no te cap lligam lingüístic amb el català sino que és mossarab. Encara hi ha gent que defén aquest argument lingüístic.

D'altra banda, m'agradaria comentar altres perles que he escoltat a casa dels meus amics com "la dona de la limpiessa", "la llavadora", "el comedor", etc. Però si parlem dels rètols podria dir alguns com: "Autoservici El Patet", als afores de Cullera.


----------



## Antpax

Hola amics,

Lamento no poder aportar res a aquest fil, però em seria de una gran ajuda si posàreu la manera correcte de dir ho. Aixì aprendria com és diu i no cometria les mateixes faltes, perquè em sembla que la majoria son castellanismes, que són els tipics error que jo comet.

Gràcies per endavant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Dixie!

Göthe said:


> D'altra banda, m'agradaria comentar altres perles que he escoltat a casa dels meus amics com "la dona de la limpiessa", "*la llavadora"*, "el comedor", etc.



Parlant de la "llavadora", ara dubto, perquè l'altre dia un amic (en comentar-li que havia vist un cartell a Benicarló on hi posava *"AUTOLLAVAT"*) em va comentar que el verb _"llavar"_ era correcte  Jo tinc els meus dubtes, no m'he molestat a cercar si és correcte de totes forrmes...


----------



## Göthe

Aquests errors ortogràfics són Barbarismes. Si poses en Google "Llista de barbarismes" o "vocabulari de barbarismes" trobaràs molts.

A veure si t'ajuda. I endavant que per cert jo també sóc estudiant de català i també m'ho he de mirar molt sovint.

Per cert els barbarismes dels que he parlat són:

"la dona de la limpiessa" : Dona de la neteja
"la llavadora": Rentadora
"el comedor": menjador
"Autoservici El Patet": Autoservei L'aneguet

Adéu


----------



## Göthe

Dixie! said:


> Parlant de la "llavadora", ara dubto, perquè l'altre dia un amic (en comentar-li que havia vist un cartell a Benicarló on hi posava *"AUTOLLAVAT"*) em va comentar que el verb _"llavar"_ era correcte  Jo tinc els meus dubtes, no m'he molestat a cercar si és correcte de totes forrmes...


 
D'una banda, el verb *llavar* és sinònim de rentar. Però la paraula *llavadora* no és correcta en l'acepció de rentadora car aquesta paraula vol dir *pica de rentar*, és a dir Pedra inclinada, apta per a llavar-hi la roba damunt segons el diccionari català-valencià-balear. En el Gran Diccionari de la llengua catalana ni tan sols ix.

Quant a *autollavat*, no apareix en els diccionaris, però tampoc *autorentat*, alguna idea?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> L'explicació de la falla la teniu ací, el document sonor, ací. No hi ha faltes d'ortografia (i, si n'hi ha, evidentment no les veiem), però, com a aberració lingüística i mostra d'incultura o ganes de fer la mà, crec que paga la pena.


 
M'he quedat garratibada, Samaruc


----------



## betulina

Estic flipant, Samaruc...  L'enhorabona al traductor, per cert; això sí que és passar desapercebut...

Canviant de tema, quan vaig per Barcelona fa anys que veig senyals de prohibit aparcar (em sembla que són d'això) i a sota hi ha un petit escrit que diu "*Inclús motos en vorera*"... Com a traducció de l'_incluso_ castellà no està gaire aconseguit. Crec que amb un "també" o "tampoc" ja farien.


----------



## Little_Little

Doncs jo tinc una altra perla, en un autoservei d'un Burger King de Sant Cugat s'hi pot llegir: "Recolli aquí"!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Estic flipant, Samaruc...  L'enhorabona al traductor, per cert; això sí que és passar desapercebut...
> 
> Canviant de tema, quan vaig per Barcelona fa anys que veig senyals de prohibit aparcar (em sembla que són d'això) i a sota hi ha un petit escrit que diu "*Inclús motos en vorera*"... Com a traducció de l'_incluso_ castellà no està gaire aconseguit. Crec que amb un "també" o "tampoc" ja farien.


 
_Inclús_ és una paraula tipiquíssima en la parla de molta gent i suposo que per això s'arriba a colar en la llengua escrita. Fatal, però!

I pel que fa al traductor del text que comentava en Samaruc, veig que és en Piera, ja un clàssic d'aquest fòrum


----------



## Little_Little

Perdoneu la meva incultura lingüística però... La paraula "inclús" no existeix en català?!?!?!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Little_Little said:


> Perdoneu la meva incultura lingüística però... La paraula "inclús" no existeix en català?!?!?!


 
Que jo sàpiga no... És "*fins i tot*".


----------



## Little_Little

Ostres gràcies... No en tenia ni idea!!! Ho havia dit tota la vida...!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Existeix, però té un altre sentit: inclús.

Salutacions, Little Little


----------



## ernest_

I si dius "incloses motos a la vorera", o "incloent motos a la vorera", seria correcte?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> I si dius "incloses motos a la vorera", o "incloent motos a la vorera", seria correcte?


 
En aquests casos es tractaria el *participi* i del *gerundi* del verb _incloure_, respectivament.


----------



## roseruf

Per perla...  a les màquines de tabac de la facultat de Biologia de Barcelona, no sé si a la resta també però imagino que sí, ara ja fa uns 3-4 anyets, unes lletres de pam deien sense complexes: ENCEDRE’TAL! 
  La lletra petita (fumar mata i aquestes coses) era en català el que ens va fer suposar que el text també... què volien dir... potser encén-te’l? (no es un verb fàcil, val a dir...)
Bon fil!
Roser


----------



## Tige

He seguit el fil amb curiositat i crec que cal diferenciar el que són les "perles" dels mitjans de comunicació i dels cartells (que és la idea del fil)del que diu la gent quotidianament (heu comentat "metge", "llavadores" i unes quantes paraules més). Em sembla que hi ha una responsabilitat al discurs de la Rita, al que diu un rètol publicitari o un presentador de la tele; si no ho diuen correctament, poden confondre a molta gent, que és el que li passa a Antpax o també a mi, quan algunes paraules em poden fer dubtar. Però el que la gent diu cada dia, per a mi, és una qüestió totalment diferent i que pot respondre a molts motius, i ben respectables.
No ho dic per polititzar el tema (moderautes ja em perdonareu si el que dic no és pertinent; acceptaré el vostre criteri); només per tornar el fil al sentit original, que crec que és més constructiu...


----------



## Göthe

Totalment d'acord. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dixie!

Web de clickair:

_Aprofita els últims ratjos de sol

Decembre


_


----------



## ampurdan

Estic d'acord amb l'aportació de la Tige quan diu que hem de ser més constructius.

Per altra banda, és molt millor obrir un fil per cada una de les expressions incorrectes, per comentar la manera correcta de dir-ho. Així ens serà a tots de més utilitat. Us agrairia que ho féssiu així.


----------



## Tomby

M'ha picat la curiositat de Brau i m'he llegit tot el fil. M'ha agradat, la veritat.
Segons la Dixie! a Castelló hi ha _errors ortogràfics esgarrifosos_. Té tota la raó. A més ho confirmo totalment perquè és la meva ciutat natal.
He passat una setmana de vacances per allí i cada vegada és pitjor. El valencià està agonitzant, però no per culpa dels forasters, més aviat per culpa dels propis nadius catalanoparlants que reneguen de la pròpia llengua.
L'Ajuntament fa una nova rotonda i en un indicador diu "Quadra del Borriolenc*h*". La meitat en valencià i l'altra en castellà perquè el gentilici de Borriol (vila) és "borriolenc" sense la "h" final castellana. 
El valencià brilla per la seva absència al nou centre comercial que van inaugurar l'any passat i que les seves inicials són C.I., on just després de Reis ja és primavera.
A les cartes dels restaurants posen "_ajoaceite_" en lloc de "all i oli" que tothom ho enten.... No m'estenc més perquè no mereix la pena, només demanar disculpes per el meu pèssim valencià, que la veritat, mai ho vaig poder estudiar a l’escola. Escric "_de oido_" com el llaurador de la foto que va escriure que "_li furtaven les cols i tal..._". Almenys, el pobre home posava voluntat.
Per a acabar una espècie de "perla". Prop de casa meva, a Barcelona, fa temps van posar una xurreria on venien pollastres al forn. El _xurrero_ va posar un rètol que, en lloc de dir "_Es venen pollastres a l’ast_" va posar "_Se venen pollos al ATS_". La _conya_ no está en els "_pollos_", es que visc al costat de l'Hospital de Sant Pau, o sigui, on hi han i viuen més ATS per metre quadrat que a qualsevol racó de la ciutat.
Foto: click
Salutacions!


----------

